# Why do LCD's look like they do when they break?



## Tomtheman70 (Jun 14, 2005)

I've always wondered why when an LCD screen cracks it looks really cool (Aside from the fact that you're out usually 100 bucks or more), does anyone know why that happens?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Tomtheman70 said:


> I've always wondered why when an LCD screen cracks it looks really cool (Aside from the fact that you're out usually 100 bucks or more), does anyone know why that happens?


"*L*iquid *C*rystal *D*isplay"


----------



## TmanF4 (Sep 1, 2008)

yup!
what rootbear said
LCD screens are actually a bunch of crystals mixed with some type of gel


----------



## Moe13_14 (Nov 2, 2007)

They look like this 










EDIT: didn't read your question right sorry.

If you push with force you'll actually see some bubbles coming out it's a liquid just like what TmanF4 said.


----------

